

If you're running a business with high margins watch out for Jeff Bezos - raheemm
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2012/11/16/jeff-bezos-amazon/

======
paulhauggis
It's especially true for their third-party marketplace. Selling there is just
asking for Amazon to destroy your business.

